# Eastern Hungarian All Breeds Show



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Saddle Champion.










The next 4 birds are my entries.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

nice looking birds, i love your saddles


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Saddle Champion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verry nice Saddle Homers


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful birds! Speaking of Hungarians (which I noticed are pictured on the cage cards), do you know anyone who breeds them?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm sure there are some breeders in the club, I have heard them talk about them. I will ask around the next time I see them.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks  I really love the way the look, even if it does require a good bit trimming to get them to look so flawless. My dad thinks I'm crazy but I really want some. Especially the reds.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Hungarians*

Try Russell Line 301-432-2895


Link


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thats who I was thinking raised them, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Love those kings.... Any LFCL tumblers ?
Tom


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

windyflat said:


> Love those kings.... Any LFCL tumblers ?
> Tom


 I don't know about the tumblers, but the American King Club had there show there at the same time as ours. There were a lot of kings there. I didn't get many pics of them.


----------

